# Boot mods and/or hacks



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

you have to double wrap the strings around that thing on the tongue, then it will stay. Pull them tight, wrap the strings around it, then pull tight again. The second pull locks the strings into the teeth and it will stay tight. 

I had the same problem.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I had similar issues with the salomon lacing system as well. I just ended up getting dual boa boots.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> I had similar issues with the salomon lacing system as well. I just ended up getting dual boa boots.


I wish, they don't make the wide in a boa


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

racer357 said:


> you have to double wrap the strings around that thing on the tongue, then it will stay. Pull them tight, wrap the strings around it, then pull tight again. The second pull locks the strings into the teeth and it will stay tight.
> 
> I had the same problem.


I don't think there's a way to wrap it, but I'll check, thanks


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have very wide feet as well. I've had luck and great fitment with DC judge boots which are dual boa. 

Go into a store and give them a try. 

here are some boots that I have tried that do not fit well.

1) Burton ruler wide - Not wide enough for me
2) Salomon dialogue wide - Good but lacing system fails and foot print is big.
3) 32 focus boa - Not wide enough
4) Dc judge boa - GREAT!

What works for me may not work for you.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> I have very wide feet as well. I've had luck and great fitment with DC judge boots which are dual boa.
> 
> Go into a store and give them a try.
> 
> ...


will check out for sure, I also thought about swapping my liner into another salomon boot with the boa, kinda figuring most of the width allowance was built into the inner. I ride a wide board so the footprint hasn't been an issue, but starting to wonder if working towards a normal width board may be beneficial: horrible memories of toe drag when I first learned. Thanks for the heads up on DC's, interested in checking it out, how does their sizing compare to accurate shoe sizing?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the exact same boot, but red. I can post a video to youtube if you need me to.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

DC Judges tend to run smaller..


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

racer357 said:


> I have the exact same boot, but red. I can post a video to youtube if you need me to.


Let me see if I'm smart enough to figure out myself, :facepalm3: I'll let you know, thanks brother


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> DC Judges tend to run smaller..


thanks
10char


----------

